# Angeln in Belgien



## absoluterBeginner (6. Mai 2002)

Hi Leute,

was muss man in Belgien beachten, wenn
man dort angeln moechte? Kenne am Zielort
(Bredene bei Ostende) zwar noch kein 
Gewaesser, aber das Meer ist ja auf jeden
Fall in der naehe  

Hatte vor, mich irgendwo hinzusetzen (also keine
Bootstouren oder Brandungsangeln). Gibt es
Bestimmungen, die zu beachten sind, Anmeldungen
oder aehnliches?

Web gibt leider nix her...

Danke,

Bjoern


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. Mai 2002)

Tach beginner und erst mal herzlich willkommen an Board.
Bin zwar begeisterter Meeresangler, aber m in Belgien war ich bisher noch nicht - villeicht hat ein anderer Bopardie ja schon erfahrungen.


----------



## Johnnie Walker (2. März 2007)

*AW: Angeln in Belgien*

wer kennt steinebrück?!?!?!?!? ^^


----------



## schängelchen (27. Januar 2008)

*AW: Angeln in Belgien*

hallo ersteinmal
allso ich habe da eine frage die eigendlich von meinen kollegen gestellt wurde. Weis einer ob man alles Fische ,ausser die geschützt sind ,mitnehmen darf oder ist es so wie holland das nur ein bestimmter teil mitgenommen werden darf wer kann mir da weiterhelfen 
mfg 
schängelchen


----------



## barbenangler (25. März 2008)

*AW: Angeln in Belgien*



schängelchen schrieb:


> hallo ersteinmal
> allso ich habe da eine frage die eigendlich von meinen kollegen gestellt wurde. Weis einer ob man alles Fische ,ausser die geschützt sind ,mitnehmen darf oder ist es so wie holland das nur ein bestimmter teil mitgenommen werden darf wer kann mir da weiterhelfen
> mfg
> schängelchen


 
Hallo schlängelchen ich weis das man 2 Hechte,2 Karpfen, 4 Äsche und 5 Bachforellen mitnehmen darf.

Grüße barbenangler


----------

